# MOtion Stakes with Full Bodies



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I asked the question in the members forum and I will ask it here too. Why does anyone buy the full body decoys if they are going on motion stakes antway, why not just get the shells if you are planning on using motion stakes.??? :huh:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

YEAH shells YEAH :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you _*read*_ the post, I am not advocating shells, I am wondering why buy full bodies on motion stakes???? :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Good point dj, I have no idea. I would think they would work just about the same, especially considering in most cases they will be hidden throughout the spreas with static fullbodies.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tom Sellack, i've seen it all now.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

how many shell dek's should you use when field hunting? can a guy get away with less than 2 dozen to wack a few canadians? also, should I use my string-o-wings with that type of spread?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

how can you use string "O" wings??? :toofunny: Those things are the most rediculus looking decoys out there. Here is what you want too do. just go out and buy some big foots or some ghg and use them. Now, if you are wanting to use shells then at least get some full bodies to intermix with your decoys. It really helps out your spread. If all you have is shells then just go with it. If the geese want in that field bad enough then they will make the mistake and pass over you for the kill. In the meantime, get rid of those string O $hits, they just look too funny out there!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

smalls don't you have motion stakes for your FB's?


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I believe that he does...........SMALLS YOU ARE ALL TWISTED AROUND................YOU HAVE TOM ON THE BRAIN


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The motion stakes look killer on the new OS GHG shell decoys, my friend has some on them and they make them look awsome. I am going to get some.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

on zinks 24/7 video they use motion stakes on the ghg full bodies. they look pretty good.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Speaking of motion, are there any good motion accessories for the GHG? It seems like most, like the Decoy Dancer are for the Big Foots. Has anybody tried to modify to fit the GHG, or found other options?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got motion stakes for my GHG shells. 8)


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

I have modified 2003 GHG fullbodies to fit a Decoy Dancer. I just cut out a hole between the feet and removed the stubble strap. It worked great.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i believe they are going to come out with decoy dancers to fit other brands in the future. i have some for my foots and they look great.


----------

